# Ckarkson and Young being investigated for sexual harassment



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> Lakers investigating allegations that Jordan Clarkson and Nick Young sexually harassed two women Sunday:


http://es.pn/1LCgiKE

Idiots!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh jeez.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-b...lly-harassing-two-women-in-l-a-003349562.html

beyond idiots


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

ties up in a pretty neat bow that it would be this particular woman


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow, how coincidental.

She even got her book on this exact topic mentioned.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

This smells like bullshit.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Yup read more about it. Seems way too coincidental.

She follows Nick and Clarkson on Instagram but claims in her initial post she doesnt know who they were.

Shes an activist specifically for sexual assault around pro athletes...living in LA, following Lakers on social media...but claims she doesnt know who they are..

Then there is this recent tweet:


> Spoke to source who said Young/Clarkson car cut off other car. Female flipped off Lakers first who then also reacted inappropriately.


https://twitter.com/shahanLA/status/712097601462489088


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

There are great activists for worthy causes out there, but a majority of the Caucasian female activists in Los Angeles are attention whores looking for meaning in their lives.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

Nick young is an idiot but this is all bs....no way this is sexual harrasement


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> This smells like bullshit.


you know, it surely does


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

She follows Nick Young, Clarkson and Russell and she's a USC alumni yet she doesn't know who Nick Young is? 

Yeah something doesn't smell right. Saw the video and it convienently only shows JC and Nick after the alleged harassment.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The sexual part has got to be excluded. Just because they have penises and you have a vagina doesn't make it sexual as well. Nobody is sexually harassing your 68 year old mom Alexis.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Listen, sexual harassment is a real problem, and Nick is a real idiot but this story does not add up.

She claims that Nick and Jordan's actions brought her 68 year mother _to tears_. All while in a separate car, at a traffic intersection _while waiting for a red light_. I expect adults to be able to roll up windows and not look at the bad men, for at the most, 2 minutes.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

and then there's this stuff:



> A new video surfacing on Wednesday appears to complicate the already convoluted sexual harassment allegations made against Los Angeles Lakers guards Nick Young and Jordan Clarkson. Alexis Jones, the activist who accused Young and Clarkson of harassing her and her 68-year old mother at a stoplight on Sunday, initially claimed to not know who the Lakers were in her original tweet about the incident.



http://www.basketballforum.com/los-...estigated-sexual-harassment.html#post14331721


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

> he Los Angeles Lakers have completed their investigation into the claims that Nick Young and Jordan Clarkson sexually harassed two women at a stoplight on Sunday. The team concluded that there were "different interpretations" of the incident, Lakers spokesman John Black announced in a statement on Wednesday.
> 
> "We've looked into the situation and spoken to Alexis Jones as well as to Nick Young and Jordan Clarkson," Black wrote in the team's official statement (via Bill Oram of the Orange County Register). "Based on these conversations, our conclusion is that there are different interpretations of what happened. We support Nick and Jordan and believe what they told us about the incidents and their actions. We are also supportive of Alexis and *her feelings about what happened,* about women's rights, and of the fine work Alexis is doing with her organization."


simply calling a woman a B or a C in a fit of road rage isn't necessarily sexual harassment, maybe? (it's definitely not a cool thing to do especially for high profile dudes repping our team but that's a different story)

http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/...arkson-sexual-harassment-alexis-jones-twitter


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

On a side note, apparently there's a video of Swaggy floating around the internet basically admitting to cheating on his fiancé Iggy Azalea. Allegedly, this video was secretly recorded by D'angelo Russell. 

No wonder this team has been complaining about having trust issues...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> On a side note, apparently there's a video of Swaggy floating around the internet basically admitting to cheating on his fiancé Iggy Azalea. Allegedly, this video was secretly recorded by D'angelo Russell.
> 
> No wonder this team has been complaining about having trust issues...


W...T....F....LINK?!?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

HOLY SHIT...
http://www.totalprosports.com/2016/...-swaggy-p-admitting-he-cheated-on-iggy-video/


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

And now Swaggy has been out with a "stomach ailment"


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Things are really bad in Lakers Land right now. D'Lo being isolated. His teammates not talking to him. Shit has hit the fan.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

interesting point made by Steve Mason on KSPN this afternoon:



> HOURS AFTER Kobe Bryant was accused of rape, he reportedly told cops that his Los Angeles Lakers teammate Shaquille O'Neal had paid women up to $1 million to keep "situations like this" quiet. Bryant's Shaq attack came July 2, 2003, in a conversation he had with Colorado cops soon after a 19-year-old hotel worker accused the star guard of assaulting her, the Los Angeles Times reported last night. "Bryant made a comment to us about what another teammate does in situations like these," Eagle, Colo., Detective Doug Winters wrote in a police report obtained by the paper. "Bryant stated he should have done what Shaq does. Bryant stated that Shaq would pay his women not to say anything. He stated Shaq has paid up to a million dollars already for situations like this.


http://www.nydailynews.com/archives...d-women-1m-hush-money-report-article-1.636987


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^Then Nick should have paid DLO $1mill to stfu? I dont get your point.

The ladies he hooked up with sure had kept their mouths shut...well except for when they were sucking dat dick


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

my point is that back then people said Kobe was clubhouse poison and no one would ever and all this same stuff and then the Lakers went to the finals and no one thinks about this shit anymore

and BTW what Kobe did was far worse


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

e-monk said:


> my point is that back then people said Kobe was club house poison and no one would ever and all this same stuff and then the Lakers went to the finals and no one thinks about this shit anymore
> 
> and BTW what Kobe did was far worse


Athletic talent will make people overlook a lot of shortcomings. Mayweather is a woman beater. Terrel Owens was a locker room cancer, etc...

Dlo is obviously not on Kobe's prime talent level so I wonder how different this will be handled internally.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

This will help us lose more games so this is good news right?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> This will help us lose more games so this is good news right?


Well shit....I WANTED the Lakers to win this year...I think I even was so stupid I predicted 40+ wins in our prediction thread. They were so so bad this year. 

I wish we had a good season....but I'll (hopefully) take a top 3 pick as a consolation prize.

Hopefully we have a much better season next year and the 2017 pick we have to give up (if not this year) is in the 20ish range


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

e-monk said:


> my point is that back then people said Kobe was clubhouse poison and no one would ever and all this same stuff and then the Lakers went to the finals and no one thinks about this shit anymore
> 
> and BTW what Kobe did was far worse


Not getting into the "what really happened" aspect of the sexual assault allegation, but I feel like Kobe openly speaking with the police while being investigated on a rape charge isn't nearly as bad as a guy recording his teammate talking about other women and then it winding up online. Kobe was looking at going to jail. Russell was.......bored, I guess?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Bogg said:


> Not getting into the "what really happened" aspect of the sexual assault allegation, but I feel like Kobe openly speaking with the police while being investigated on a rape charge isn't nearly as bad as a guy recording his teammate talking about other women and then it winding up online. Kobe was looking at going to jail. Russell was.......bored, I guess?


you don't think accusing Shaq of cover ups to the police is worse than what D'Lo did? really? What did whatever Shaq had done have to do with whether Kobe was going to go to jail or not?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

e-monk said:


> you don't think accusing Shaq of cover ups to the police is worse than what D'Lo did? really? What did whatever Shaq had done have to do with whether Kobe was going to go to jail or not?


Wait......are you under the impression that Kobe told the police that Shaq went around raping women and then purchasing their silence as a matter of habit?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Bogg said:


> Wait......are you under the impression that Kobe told the police that Shaq went around raping women and then purchasing their silence as a matter of habit?





> HOURS AFTER Kobe Bryant was accused of rape, he reportedly told cops that his Los Angeles Lakers teammate Shaquille O'Neal had paid women up to $1 million *to keep "situations like this" quiet.*


http://www.nydailynews.com/archives...d-women-1m-hush-money-report-article-1.636987



> Eagle, Colo., Detective Doug Winters wrote in a police report obtained by the paper. "Bryant stated he should have done what Shaq does. Bryant stated that Shaq would pay his women not to say anything. He stated Shaq has paid up to a million dollars already* for situations like this*.


same source


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

e-monk said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/archives...d-women-1m-hush-money-report-article-1.636987


Yes, and if I'm remembering things correctly, Kobe's contention was that this was a one-night stand that turned into a money grab by the woman. "Situations like this" doesn't mean "when you rape someone", it means when a woman uses your celebrity and your marriage as leverage to get a payoff in order to keep your infidelity quiet. Having a girlfriend and paying her to stay away from your wife isn't illegal. 

I mean, unless you think Shaq and Kobe are both _actual_ rapists, and that Kobe was offering to operate as an informant in exchange for reduced sentencing. Then what you're saying makes sense.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

regardless of your reading of 'situations like this' I think what Kobe did was more egregious than what D'Lo is supposed to have done


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

e-monk said:


> regardless of your reading of 'situations like this' I think what Kobe did was more egregious than what D'Lo is supposed to have done


Well how do you read "situations like this"? That he was admitting to raping her, and that his only mistake was not cutting a check after? I've only ever understood Kobe's discussion of Shaq's hush money in the context of "This is an attempt to extort settlement money out of me, it's something that happens to high-profile athletes from time to time, ask Shaq - he's gone through similar things". 

The way I view it, Kobe speaking openly about what happens behind the scenes in the context of actively trying to avoid spending the next several years in prison is only worse if you think he put Shaq in a position to be arrested himself, which would only be true if you think Kobe told the police that Shaq actively went around raping people. Even then, if Shaq really _was_ some serial rapist (and remember, I don't think that's the case).....well, that's probably something that needed to come to light to begin with. Kobe was in his 20s and panicking about the possibility of spending the next decade or two in prison, and so he spoke honestly with the police. I don't blame him for that at all. 

Russell, on the other hand, recorded a teammate talking about cheating on his fiancee and posted it online (apparently he thought it was private) for no other reason than because he thought it would be funny.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Omg, this fucking season just needs to be over already.


----------



## Offthecourt (Mar 30, 2016)

First of all, why is Nick Young still in the NBA??? this kid was drafted by the Wizards[don't laugh too much]and became a disciple of Gilbert Arenas who was the biggest knucklehead in NBA history, which means that this guy only wants to get his points, and any thought of playing defense or ball sharing are out the window, yes he may score thirty but I assure you if the player he's guarding is any good, he'll score thirty one.


----------

